# iasl Error 6090 Gran are all zero, but no resource tag



## Demis (Feb 10, 2017)

How can I fix error:
`iasl teo-2017-02-10-16-19-06-1-2.asl`

```
Intel ACPI Component Architecture
ASL+ Optimizing Compiler version 20150515-64
Copyright (c) 2000 - 2015 Intel Corporation

teo-2017-02-10-16-19-06-1-2.asl   5784:                         IO (Decode16,
Error    6090 -     Min/Max/Length/Gran are all zero, but no resource tag ^

ASL Input:     teo-2017-02-10-16-19-06-1-2.asl - 8771 lines, 235163 bytes, 3384 keywords

Compilation complete. 1 Errors, 0 Warnings, 0 Remarks, 105 Optimizations, 4 Constants Folded
```
where string "5784" is:

```
IO (Decode16,
                            0x0000,             // Range Minimum
                            0x0000,             // Range Maximum
                            0x00,               // Alignment
                            0x00,               // Length
                            )
```
full code function:

```
Name (CRS, ResourceTemplate ()
                    {
                        IO (Decode16,
                            0x0000,             // Range Minimum
                            0x0000,             // Range Maximum
                            0x00,               // Alignment
                            0x00,               // Length
                            _Y00)
                        IO (Decode16,
                            0x0000,             // Range Minimum
                            0x0000,             // Range Maximum
                            0x00,               // Alignment
                            0x00,               // Length
                            )
                        IO (Decode16,
                            0x0000,             // Range Minimum
                            0x0000,             // Range Maximum
                            0x00,               // Alignment
                            0x00,               // Length
                            _Y01)
                    })
                    Method (_CRS, 0, NotSerialized)  // _CRS: Current Resource Settings
                    {
                        If (((SPIO != 0x03F0) && (SPIO > 0xF0)))
                        {
                            CreateWordField (CRS, \_SB.PCI0.SBRG.SIOR._Y00._MIN, GP10)  // _MIN: Minimum Base Address
                            CreateWordField (CRS, \_SB.PCI0.SBRG.SIOR._Y00._MAX, GP11)  // _MAX: Maximum Base Address
                            CreateByteField (CRS, \_SB.PCI0.SBRG.SIOR._Y00._LEN, GPL1)  // _LEN: Length
                            GP10 = SPIO /* \SPIO */
                            GP11 = SPIO /* \SPIO */
                            GPL1 = 0x02
                        }

                        If (IOHB)
                        {
                            CreateWordField (CRS, \_SB.PCI0.SBRG.SIOR._Y01._MIN, GP30)  // _MIN: Minimum Base Address
                            CreateWordField (CRS, \_SB.PCI0.SBRG.SIOR._Y01._MAX, GP31)  // _MAX: Maximum Base Address
                            CreateByteField (CRS, \_SB.PCI0.SBRG.SIOR._Y01._LEN, GPL3)  // _LEN: Length
                            GP30 = IOHB /* \IOHB */
                            GP31 = IOHB /* \IOHB */
                            GPL3 = IOHL /* \IOHL */
                        }

                        Return (CRS) /* \_SB_.PCI0.SBRG.SIOR.CRS_ */
                    }
                }
```

Error value is there:

```
IO (Decode16,
                            0x0000,             // Range Minimum
                            0x0000,             // Range Maximum
                            0x00,               // Alignment
                            0x00,               // Length
---no value------------->   )
```


----------

